# Hand Stitched Wood Rasps



## bobasaurus

Always wanted some of these. Do you think the sapphire coating hinders the cut at all? How are they at getting clogged? What kind of finish do you get with the #11 grain?


----------



## RogerBean

Allen,
I do not notice that the sapphire coating (I presume it is a coating, or plating) hinders the cut at all. I don't know just what the treatment is, but they claim it is incredibly HARD, hence the anticipated longer wear. They don't seem to clog any more than a regular rasp, at least on mahogany. The finish with the #11 is something maybe akin to a 60 grit sandpaper. Relatively easy to clean up. Hope this helps answer your questions.
Roger


----------



## b2rtch

I have used Auriou in France for many years. 
These raps are expensive but they are very durable and they do a wonderful work.

The name is Lioger not Liongier.

Noel Lioger is a friend of mine and a LJ:

http://lumberjocks.com/Liogier

There is video to show you how these raps are made.
Thank you for the review

"Everybody makes mistakes. A craftsman always fixes them." 
Not only he fixes them but he makes them appears as special features.


----------



## RogerBean

Bert:
Excuse my typo in the text. I corrected it. Correct spelling is Liogier, just like the website and label on the rasp. Looks like neither one of us can type. LOL (Just kidding you Bert)
Roger


----------



## b2rtch

Watch this video, you will be impressed. 
There is nothing like a 100% hand made tool;


----------



## chem

I have the Auriou rasps and they are wonderful to work with (and it seems very similar to the ones you review: hand cut in France, expensive, worth it especially considering the work it takes to make one). The real surprise is how smooth the finish is for how rough the rasp is. Quite the opposite to the way sandpaper seems to work.


----------



## Cellarfreedom

I discovered Noel Liogiers rasps this year, when taking part in a Workshop course. His rasps are amazing, and I have since acquired several. They make quick work of nearly any wood and surface and don't clog near as quickly as my industrial rasps. I have no experience with Auriou, but I suspect that they compare well. 
Another brand available here in Europe is Milani, an italian maker. Not quite as good, but decent quality for a very good price.
No, premium rasps aren't cheap, but once you've used one you will be wanting to use it more. It was their performance that convinced me. Also, you don't need a wide range for most uses. A solid 9 for medium to coarse work will get you 80% of the way (and leave a decent surface), and an 11 or 13 can top it off.
Do you need the more pricy sapphire versions? If you are a pro and earn your living with handtools they possibly make sense. I believe though that the regular ones will probably last me for most of my woodworking life.


----------



## R_Stad

Thanks for writing the review Roger. You do a fine job presenting unbiased information. I have used a 9 grain and 13 grain quite a bit for the past 2 years. I would say they are my favorite tools by far. They are very responsive to your needs - they can be aggressive or gentle, and I never had to brush them out while working with walnut. I went with the sapphire finish. I am quite thrifty (cheap), but for the effort and skill needed to make these rasps, they are a real bargain. They are a joy to use.


----------



## bobasaurus

I wish I could try them out somewhere… maybe a lie-nielsen event for the auriou equivalents? I would love to own some but have no idea what sizes and grains to buy. I suppose it depends on the work, but I do everything from large curve smoothing to small handle making. Mostly use half-round files for this now, but they're not the best.


----------



## b2rtch

Allen, contact Noel Lioger, her will help you to select the file you need.

http://www.liogier-france.fr/?lang=en


----------



## BikerDad

I have a trio, and they were a revelation. I will recommend them without reservation.


----------



## davidcharl

Logier and Auriou are the bees knees.

Davidcharl


----------



## NormG

Never knew all this about rasps. Learned something tonight


----------



## Argyllshire

Thanks for the write up Roger, only have the course cut and didnt realize there was a choice.


----------



## bonobo

I have the #9 and #13 Aurious that LV sells and I love them. So much nicer than folding sandpaper around blocks or dowels. I think they also create less airborne dust than sandpaper. For initial shaping, LV sells a cheaper hand stitched rasp (that I'd guess is maybe a #5 or so) and it also works very well for that job. I might get one of the Liogier specialty rasps some day.


----------

